# Are you dog walker, pet-sitter or a cat/dog groomer?



## grumpyshaggy (Jan 3, 2019)

Grumpy Shaggy - sort your pet out!

We're building the biggest web catalog of pet services in the UK. The idea is to connect pet and animal lovers with services that all of us have to use for our beloved furry or feathery friends.

If you're one of those:
- dog walker
- pet sitter
- cat/dog groomer
- pet behaviourist
- veterinarian
- livery owner
- you provide pet transport
- or you have kennel facilities

Visit our website: 
*grumpyshaggy.co.uk *

and pre-register your service today!


----------

